# Need new shears, but which ones?!



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I desperately need new shears...mine are cheapo Paw Brothers and while they are ok for dirty dogs and blocking in a trim, finish/detail work just isnt possible. And they are horrible on Trev's coat, they feel so "clunky" when I'm scissoring him, I guess because they have a hard time going through his dense coat. And they tend to make divots in him, again because I'm forcing them through! Anyways, there are soooo many different shears out there and I would like some reviews on y'alls favorites. From the pro groomers on here specifically, but home groomers are welcome to chime in too! I've been looking at Geib, (probably not going to go with them, I've heard their customer service and warranty is really bad), Sharkfin, and Chris Christensen. I also have a small pair of curved Comfort Sharps by Paw Brothers....they actually are pretty decent, does anyone know if the other shears in that line are any good? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

My absolute fav best best shears are my Elements. And as you prob know they aren't around anymore. I only bought 1 pair- the swivel thumb 6 inch straights, but boy do I absolutely love them to death. I wish I would have bought the entire line. I also like My blue titanium Oster Super Steels. I like light shears and they are super light. I have a pair of Shark Fins that I like but they are 9 inchers and I only use them on Darby. They are a bit heavy but in the future I would like to buy a smaller set.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

O.K. I have to do this response in multiple layers. I keep getting timed out.

1. What type of shear do you like? What weight do you like? long shank, short shank, bent shank, wide blade (88), thin blade, set tension or adjustable tension, removable finger rest or stationary, flippers etc...

2. What is your price range?

3. Are these for your own personal dogs or for dogs that you groo

4. Are you close to any grooming shows or distributer of Beauty Shears?

Once these questions are answered then I can give you a better response. But in the meantime I will post my answers in segments 1st my daily Pet grooming shears & then 2nd my scissors I use on my dogs for competition.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Shears are a personal preference so one person will like one type or a particular brand like Kenchii, Geib, Chris Christenson etc...

I like Short Shank, Bent (harder to find), finger rest can be either & so can tension. I love straitghts & a slight weight to it as well as a decent width of blade. Under $75.00 My Day to Day Grooming Shears are the following....
1. Heritage 8" & 7" Short, bent shank straights.
2. Anvil 8" straights, short shank. I also had a pair of curves from this company but didn't like them so gave them away.
3. Ryan's "Comfort Sharp" 7.0" curves- o.k. don't reach for them much except maybe to do feet. They do have a 60 day return policy so if you don't like just send back.
4. Davis 6.0" straights- again o.k. but don't go for them all the time even for small dogs. Davis 8" Extreme Curves- I love these for feet, tails, & the hind end. I always reach for these for those areas. Even sometimes will use them on the front legs but not often.
5. Onyx- small little 5.5 or 6.0" curves. Love these on all the little feet I do, hind ends, tails...


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

As for my Pro Shears that I use on my personal dogs, my show Poodles competition dogs etc....

I actually really like Beauty Shears but I do have dog shears as well.

1. Eric Salas Kenchii- 8" straights & curves- Short, Bent, flippers everything I love. Super smooth but a bit touchy in that if any hair gets in the blades thay have to be wiped down. Only use these on my Spoo. Normally these are $250.00 a piece BUT I got them at a grooming show so got them for $125.00 each. Really good deal on them. Still love the straights & the curves are o.k. but I am not into curved shears.
2. Kamisori- Small beauty shears that I don't even think they make anymore since I can't find them on the website nor do I even remember what I paid for them but they are 6.0" shears & I LOVE them. They are in definite need of a sharpening. It has been at least 7 years since I bought them & never been sharpened. I though did not like the Kamisori 8.0" curves "Pet grooming" shears. I gave them away. 
3. Lexon- Is a Beauty shear & you can go to Lexon World dot com & up will come their website. I have a distributor in Raleigh so drove up there for him to sharpen my shears & blades & I tried out all sorts of shears. Loved these when I picked them up. I have been using them this week on client dogs to see how they scissor & I am loving the action. Shrot shank, adjustable tension, removable rest. I have been reaching for these babies. $125.00 from the distributor & much more expensive from the website.
4. Blue Ribbon Shears- I saw these on line at ScissorMall & I feel in love the with the unique design on the finger areas. Go figure! My distributor had a pair of 9" & I put these babies in my hands & loved the balance. I hate 9" & didn't buy the 9" BUT I went ahead & bought the 7" & am loving these babies. They are borderline day to day groom shop shear/ my dog only competion shear. $125.00 & if I bought a 2nd pair the 2nd pair would be $100.00.
5. Waiting on my Lexon beauty shear that I ordered that will be either a 6.0 or a 6.5" shear. Can't wait to try it out. Unsure of price.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

3dogs said:


> O.K. I have to do this response in multiple layers. I keep getting timed out.
> 
> 1. What type of shear do you like? What weight do you like? long shank, short shank, bent shank, wide blade (88), thin blade, set tension or adjustable tension, removable finger rest or stationary, flippers etc...
> 
> ...


1: I prefer long shanked, lighter, adjustable tension. Blade width doesn't matter a whole although i tend towards thinner blades. Stationary finger rest.

2: under $250 or $300.

3: personal dogs and competing. 

4: not that I know of...

Thanks for listing your scissors, thats really helpful for me.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

When I first started out I used the Oster titanium shears the 8 inch and I loved them. They are not to pricey either. Ryan's sells them and it's to bad you weren't asking sooner cause I just sold my set for $260 anyway I like them very well. The only reason I upgraded is cause I tend to be frugal and shipping them off and paying for them to be sharpened was getting to me. So I couldn't afford to pay another $60 in 6 months or less to sharpen them. So I got the chris christensen cause all I have to pay for is shipping which is only $8.95. I don't think they are much better then my old Oster for the price. Especially my straights. Ever since I got them they bend the hair and I adjust the tension which is so hard to do and it still does it. It's got to be defective as I just got them in March. I give the Oster a tumbs up for your basic grooming needs.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

Melodyp77 said:


> When I first started out I used the Oster titanium shears the 8 inch and I loved them. They are not to pricey either. Ryan's sells them and it's to bad you weren't asking sooner cause I just sold my set for $260 anyway I like them very well. The only reason I upgraded is cause I tend to be frugal and shipping them off and paying for them to be sharpened was getting to me. So I couldn't afford to pay another $60 in 6 months or less to sharpen them. So I got the chris christensen cause all I have to pay for is shipping which is only $8.95. I don't think they are much better then my old Oster for the price. Especially my straights. Ever since I got them they bend the hair and I adjust the tension which is so hard to do and it still does it. It's got to be defective as I just got them in March. I give the Oster a tumbs up for your basic grooming needs.



plus I show my poodles so thought the new ones would be better.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

O.K. you are totally opposite of my own personal style. So, I don't think I am much help in that area. Your price range is much higher than mine. That is per shear correct? I wouldn't spend that much money on my day to day Pet Grooming since they do on occasion get knocked off the table & there goes $300.00. I would prefer to have 3 $100.00 shears so if 1 gets knocked off I have 2 back ups. I will have to ask my other groomers what they like.

You can go to Hair Cutting Scissors and Hairdressing Shears - Swivel Thumb Shears, Thinning Scissors, Dry Cutting Shears, Scissor Charm Bracelet - Scissor Mall & see if there are any distributors in Texas & hopefully one closer to you. My distributor is about 2 1/2 hrs away BUT worth the trip since I can put shears in my hand & see what I like & don't like. I also go to LexonWorld.com & they have some longer "Pet Shears" but as I stated I like shorter shears so tend towards the beauty shears.

As I have said before everyone is different & I can't mention the companies that people are switching too BUT I can say look at the Kenchii $250.00 range where there are the Eric Salas which you won't like but they have Lisa Leady & a few other Pro groomers design shears for them that you might really like with the longer shanks & lighter style. Didn't like the Scorpion or the 5 star in my hands.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks 3dogs you've been a big help! Really appreciate it.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

I really like my new Sensei shears Open Neutrul Grip since I have a small hand I got the 7" size. I also got their 37 tooth thinner which will leave a no line at all they are an excellent quality shear!
They have a 20% off right now with the code G2G20 if your interested in them. Dog grooming shears Hope that helps you some.


----------

